# WWII Veteran



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A local WWII veteran passed away this am. He was the only one of 30 men in his landing craft to survive the invasion at Normandy that day.

An article from last year.

http://www.newsadvance.com/opinion/editorials/a-deserving-honor-for-a-d-day-vet/article_bb1bc804-9820-11e3-ae3c-0017a43b2370.html

From this am.

http://www.wdbj7.com/news/local/lynchburg-bedford/dday-veteran-bob-sales-of-madison-heights-dies-at-the-age-of-92/31425316


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Our debt to him and those killed and those like them is immeasurable.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I really have no love lost for Tom Brokaw, but he is absolutely right in calling those men and women " The Greatest Generation." To grow up during the depression and then have to fight the greatest war in human history, the truly had the right stuff. God Bless them all.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Condolences to the Sale family. It won't be to long before we have lost all those great men and women who served in WW2 and with them a part of the fabric of our Country that can never be replaced.....God Bless them all


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We still have a WWII veteran that comes to the Legion for breakfast nearly everyday. Sharp as a tack yet and still drives just fine. The last year or so he's had to start using a cane but he's still very mobile.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

There is only one guy left from my fathers WWII Navy Fighter Squadron, doing well and still very sharp. They had reunions every year until only a couple of years ago. A few years before my father died I took him to Charleston, SC for a reunion held on his ship (USS Yorktown) and found that the memorial for my ship (USS Hancock) had been located there on the hanger deck. One of the guest speakers was an Admiral that talked about the bonds that were formed within groups during WWII that survived for the rest of their lives. The military had studied it, found that it rarely happened in subsequent wars, but only had theories on why. My theory has always been that they won their war and came home heroes.... Sadly we haven't really won anything since and the guys/girls coming home would rather just forget.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Victories are celebrated. We TRY to forget defeats. Good point.


----------

